# Need A Good Recipe For Corsican Sheep



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I took a ram this past weekend and would like to know how you guys like to cook these critters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TexasTshirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't Bother.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

corsican sheep - edible ?


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't cook it indoors. I took a big Aoudad earlier this year and couldn't give the meat away. Some say make sausage out of it, but if it is a mature ram it's tough and gamey, even my best huntin bud who can make most any wild game taste fantastic, can't fix the taste of one.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ugh...give the meat to someone you don't like. Seriously.

TH


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Donate the meat to charity, don't waste your time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You get this pine board, and well..................


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

ASK THE BUZZARDS OR THE COYOTES. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES I KNOW WHO LIKE TO EAT THEM!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I shot one years ago....dog wouldn't even eat it....seriously. We even tried to make sausage. It was bad.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*mount the ram BUT*



tailwalker35 said:


> ASK THE BUZZARDS OR THE COYOTES. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES I KNOW WHO LIKE TO EAT THEM!


you will like buzzards or coyotes better for eating , old rams tast real strong !!!! may be jerky if you want to spend the $$ ?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Dayum! Thanks for the warning. LOL!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CORSICAN SHEEP RECIPE -
1. dig a trench 4X4X4
2. place hot coals from a seperate fire into the pit.
3. place rocks over the coals
4. Wrap the skinned/gutted/seasoned carcass in a wet burlap bag
Seasons: Whatever trips your trigger and a six pack of beer
5. place the wrapped carcass on the coals.
6. place a 4X4X4 sheet of corrugated tin (old car doors work too) over the carcass
7. Cover with more rocks
8. Cover the rocks with dirt
9. Drink the beer, go home and find something to eat. If you still remember where you buried the meat, drink more beer until you forget.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

you first need to cover the bottom of your ole' smokey with charcoal, then you put a couple of handfuls of mesquite chips DIRECTLY over the coals. Season the meat with what ever you like to use ( I like alot of lemon and butter with a fair anount of tonys) get the fire nice and hot. cook for about 15 minutes...dont bother turning it over just let it cook. after about 16 minutes throw the meat away and eat the mesquite chips


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> you first need to cover the bottom of your ole' smokey ........


did that the first time - ruined the BBQ pit...:tongue:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

rams, boars, bucks and bulls are less edible than their yearling offspring. fer eatin, shoot a young'un.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I did the Thompson Temple deal once and swore to never return, the animals are as dumb as cattle and you cannot feed them to your dogs.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know who Thompson Temple is. I took two first time hunters on a axis/red deer doe hunt and the ranch manager said I could have the ram or a hog for cheap. I thought he'd make a good mount and if the meat was good then it would be a bonus. My son gave the meat away so that's a relief. 

The best thing that came out of this hunt is that my friend and his wife are now hooked on hunting. The guys wife is a good shot and now wants a hog hunt next month.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

They make beautiful mounts....I have two.
They were free ranging on a lease I use to be on in Medina tx.
I shot 4 , 3 rams and 1 hew in 10 years on the lease, I tried every which way to cook them.
The hew was edible but the rams.....not
But my buddies liked them, I think they were cajun.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Being semi disabled and can't afford much, I went to Thompson Temple's place and took a record book Catalina, unfortunately the meat just isn't all that good. Had to get rid of it. I'll be going back to his place again.. want to try and eventually get the Texas slam. But I'll be danged if I go up the side of that mountain !!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*How to Cook*


Take one corsican Ham,Sholder or Back Strap
One Large Pot cover meat with water
Add 1 cup of clorox and 1/2 lb salt
Bring to a boil 1 hr
Let cool empty Pot
Through the meat away
Eat the Pot...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

RogerB said:


> did that the first time - ruined the BBQ pit...:tongue:


LMAO


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Who is Thompson and what is his temple?


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I've had sausage from audad, and it was pretty good. I think they mixed plenty more pork in it than their usual amount. So I'm thinking it would be about the same. Good luck.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

rut-ro said:


> Who is Thompson and what is his temple?


He's the one that started the R.O.E. (Record of exotics) owns a couple of places out in south Texas, runs some pretty economical hunts there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the overwhelming consensus seems to be that corsican sheep is inedible.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Thompson Temple*



rut-ro said:


> Who is Thompson and what is his temple?


I had dealings with Thomson Temple years ago......Hunters beware, unless you want to hunt in a "petting zoo"......


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

KILT610 said:


> I had dealings with Thomson Temple years ago......Hunters beware, unless you want to hunt in a "petting zoo"......


Thanks Capt., I was trying not to hurt feelings but you are exactly right, I hunted there several years back and that is exactly what it is, a petting zoo. We were actually hitting some of the smaller rams with the front bumper to get them out of the road. I know some of yall will say there is a more challenging hunt to be had if you get out of the truck and hike it to the back of the property but really the only thing more challenging is making the hike as the animals are just as dumb on the back of the property as the front.

Sorry if this offends anyone but the place was just not what I had in mind, there was actually a gold medal ram that had made its way through the fence and was standing along the roadway when the guide offered up the animal at half price, one of the guys in the truck took him up on in and shot the animal off the side of the road standing next to the truck with the ram backed up against the fence.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> the overwhelming consensus seems to be that corsican sheep is inedible.


not true. buzzards will eat it.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

No offense taken. I can't walk and stalk very far.. and can't afford much else having to live on disability.. which sux btw.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

bury the meat and buy some good ribeyes


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

actually the only good way to eat them.....and it is good........... was developed by our neighbors to the south........ TAMALES....If you know any ask if they will help out..

Bucksnort if you remember...thats what they did with the meat from ours....(our kids)


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

dang...glad I read this thread. I'm sorta trying to take an example of various exotics. Just started last year so only have a red stag and an axis buck at this point. Was thinking about an Aodad and Texas Dall at some point in the future but maybe not now. It's just a personal decision. The mount isn't a good enough reason (for me) to kill the animal, I enjoy eating them too...If they aren't good eating I think I'll just stick with those animals that are...

Now I do love Tamales....Looking at Troutslayers suggestion, how good are tamales from the rams for those of you that have tried that? The only bad thing is now that I'm in North Texas instead of S. Texas I don't know anyone up here that makes really good ones. I had Kuby's in Dallas make some from my red stag last year. They were "ok", but not as good as those I used to have made in S. Texas. And my personal favorite (spicy) weren't an option.

Earl


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Take a look around ...Im am sure there is someone up there and yes they are good due the fact most of the flaver of the meat is consumed by other ingrediants(sp)


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Grind up in chili meat, use lots of jalepeno's and paprika, heavy on the red pepper and chili powder, will make an edible decent chili.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

bout like a javalinia coyote bait


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Thanks Capt., I was trying not to hurt feelings but you are exactly right, I hunted there several years back and that is exactly what it is, a petting zoo. We were actually hitting some of the smaller rams with the front bumper to get them out of the road. I know some of yall will say there is a more challenging hunt to be had if you get out of the truck and hike it to the back of the property but really the only thing more challenging is making the hike as the animals are just as dumb on the back of the property as the front.
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone but the place was just not what I had in mind, there was actually a gold medal ram that had made its way through the fence and was standing along the roadway when the guide offered up the animal at half price, one of the guys in the truck took him up on in and shot the animal off the side of the road standing next to the truck with the ram backed up against the fence.


I've hunted at Thompson a few times, and your right if you want to hunt one with a golf club or a tennis racket it can be done, but you can also have a relatively difficult hunt by limiting yourself to what and where you shoot, and by your choice of weapon. Make no mistake that when you go there you are basically hunting livestock.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW, seems like it would be a good place to use freshen up on your cast net skills.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

yuck


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It did stink up the house, but my dog was willing to eat mine.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Earl said:


> dang...glad I read this thread. I'm sorta trying to take an example of various exotics. Just started last year so only have a red stag and an axis buck at this point. Was thinking about an Aodad and Texas Dall at some point in the future but maybe not now. It's just a personal decision. The mount isn't a good enough reason (for me) to kill the animal, I enjoy eating them too...If they aren't good eating I think I'll just stick with those animals that are...


There are certainly places you can take an Aoudad in canyon country and make a real hunt out of it. I don't know much about the Texas Dall.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I killed a dall sheep one time and gave it to a friend for tamales....Have to say, they were pretty good!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah find a ditch


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't think there is a good receipe....sorry to say that since it seems a shame to kill for just the head,....but I wouldn't even allow an old ram to be cooked in my house.


----------

